# Help.. Wet banjo or Dry banjo



## BigF350 (Dec 23, 2008)

How's it going! I'm looking into buying a Banjo but not sure which one I should buy. I don't do a bunch of drywall but I thought it would be nice for when I do, to make it faster than what I usually do. The store that I went to said to get the wet banjo. What is the difference. As you can tell, they did not help much. I know that one has a separation between the tap and mud, and the other does not. Help.. Any input would be great. Thank


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

Neither. 

But if you insist...wet.

I'd give you mine if you lived nearby.

If you're trying to pick up speed taping, get a bazooka.


----------



## BigF350 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thought about it, but I don't do that much drywall. Thanks


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Doesn't the wet banjo put the mud on both sides of the tape? Messy... I used to use the dry. Haven't used one except fire taping in attics. Bazooka is more consistent, but I understand the cost. I would lean to the dry banjo.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

Get the dry tape, no-one uses a wet anymore. The wet is messy as heck and if you stop for awhile, you will have to remove the tape thats left and start over, it gets soaked. I used one for years before I got a bazooka, the guy that taught me, used a wet, he suggested I get a dry, which I did, he also switched to a dry tape. To sum it up, anyone that uses a wet tape banjo will switch to a dry tape banjo, so save yourself the hassle and exspense and just start with a dry tape. 

I prefer the Marshal town, check with all-wall for the best prices imo


----------



## BigF350 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

By wet I guess you mean a water bath-type. No one uses those anymore (that I know of). We use a "Denver" style -- has top handle & strap on side for your right hand. Puts the weight closer to your body than one w/ top handle only. Be sure to load proper w/ tape on TOP of mud inside. Maybe overstating the obvious, but just last week GC's laborers firetaped behind my hangers & he loaded his wrong and had mud on wrong side of tape. Probably didn't matter but was really messy and slow. Check your local pawn shops before you give new price.


----------

